# ?? Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Hongi Island ?? (HELP)



## PKiii (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I just bought a breeding colony. They were sold to me as Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Hongi Island. I am trying to identify if it is accurate. Your suggestions are appreciated. And Thank you.

Is it a jacobfreibergi ? or a Stuartgranti ? I attached the photo links. BTW, does anyone know how to attached the photos straight to the post?

http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz12 ... G_1568.jpg

http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz12 ... _8314.jpeg


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

They definitely look like jacobfreibergi to me - the shape of the fins, body and head are all consistent with jake. As for collection point, they look like they could be from Hongi Island, as the male is showing a good amount of red/orange in all the fins. Even amongst confirmed specimens collected there, there is quite a bit of variation in coloration, so unless you have good reason to doubt the breeder/seller of these fish, I'd say is accurate.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

+1 They look like jakes to me.

How to post pics: viewtopic.php?f=14&t=255440


----------



## PKiii (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you nmcichlid-aholic for going into detail, I appreciate it. I am hoping that they breed soon. CL find.

Thank you The Cichlid Guy for your opinion and giving the link on how to post pics directly.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They seem too dark for Jacobfreibergi Hongi. I don't know, I would doubt the purity of these.


----------

